
RFC – The Shotgun Method Course on Client/Server Applications Development - mswehli
https://medium.com/@mswehli/rfc-the-shotgun-method-course-on-client-server-applications-development-223abc1abd69
======
mswehli
If anyone has any comments please post them here aswell. Would love some
feedback before i get started!

